# Colt trooper mk iii 1978?



## BOMBTEC (Apr 29, 2015)

I have acquired a 1978 colt trooper mk iii, nickle 4" barrel serial nr l810xx. I have noticed that it has no "rampant pony" logo on the left side panel as he rest of the 1978 models that i have seen. Can any one explain this.


----------



## dnovo (May 31, 2015)

Either factory error or refinish, and the latter the most likely. David


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

My guess would be the same. An error or more likely a refinish. Had a blue one of those I bought new back in the day. Nice revolver.


----------



## Tiremanws (Dec 10, 2014)

I bought a new one in 1976 which was blued finish and it had the colt on the wooden grips.


----------

